# classical music of medieval albania



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

From what i know this contry is divided by muslim majority and christian minority like 25% christian and 75% muslim. But my post not about religion but when these geo political status were different and albania had a more christian percentage of albanians.

Therefore what about medieval albanian music and sacred or chants christian albanian music of medieval lore
what about cd about it and classical composer of that era.

Pre islamized Albania ?
like there ars antiqua period and the ars nova period since there were close to italy?

Any specialist can answer this or an albanian on TC.

:tiphat: let's ask James Belushi (since i dont know any fameous albanians , just kidding).

Have a nice day folks at TC :angel:


----------

